# Spinning Through the Wood Pile



## CHJ (8 Feb 2019)

Slow start as usual this time of year for me, hopefully things will speed up with the coming seasons and a few less winter diversions.

Did manage these in January,


----------



## Dalboy (9 Feb 2019)

Good to see you having a little time in the workshop. I do like the platter/shallow bowl nice colour in the wood


----------



## marcros (9 Feb 2019)

a particularly like the second one.


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2019)




----------



## Doug B (11 Feb 2019)

Lovely work as per usual Chas =D> =D>


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2019)

Thanks *Doug*, we do our best but you would not think so looking at the amount of debris and firewood that accompanies such simple pieces.


----------



## CHJ (16 Feb 2019)

Is it:-
a Box?
a Pot?
a Lidded Bowl?
it's definatly not a Saucer,


----------



## Dalboy (16 Feb 2019)

I must confess that the bottom shape I am not sure about on a lidded piece but as a bowl yes it would work well for me that is :wink: 

Even so it is good to see you doing some turning. All I have been doing is cutting yew into bowl rounds so I have plenty of 12" blanks from 2 1/2" to 4" thick plus whatever else I can get out of the rest


----------



## CHJ (16 Feb 2019)

Hope your Yew was from some better specimen trees than the lot I 'm just retrieving from store *Derek*.
Looks like the wastage rate is going to be significant without resorting to thin CA by the bucket full and I'm resigned to not bothering on that score.

Dried out fine without drying splits but the tree must have suffered growth stress over the years as several ring layers are not bonded together and separate readily, frustrating when these 'bond' defects follow the folded grain that form the most interesting features. 
There is a very big disparity in ring growth thickness as well with a period of 10+ yrs. at something like 0.2 mm per yr. & the bulk more normal 3 to 4mm.
You live and learn, should have taken more notice of the green stock instead of getting lost in the euphoria of slabbing up the logs.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Feb 2019)

I have seen what could possibly be a couple of pieces that have some signs of splits. But maybe able to cut those out


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (18 Feb 2019)

Blimey Chas are you making up for lost time :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Some very well turned pieces but then I expect nothing less from you :wink:


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2019)

Thanks *Derek*, not really achieving much lately, just trying to fit the odd hour in between other commitments.
Don't like disrupted lathe time that does not result in walking out of the shed without a completed item, I like to have a contiguous flow of decisions and process when on the lathe.


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2019)

A little more relaxing day in the shed after yesterdays mountain road trip to western shores.


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (22 Feb 2019)

Another nice bowl I like this simple shape just nestles in the hand.


----------



## marcros (22 Feb 2019)

I agree. A simple shape, nice but of grain. Perfect match between the two.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2019)

Time for a couple of little ones before the Rugby.


----------



## CHJ (24 Feb 2019)




----------



## Yosarian (26 Feb 2019)

Lovely! What finish do you use on the Yew? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2019)

Yosarian":346l1edq said:


> Lovely! What finish do you use on the Yew?



Recent Yew pieces like all but a couple of pieces in my Gallery since Nov. 2009 are just Cellulose Sanding sealer and either Carnauba or Microcrystalline Wax (mainly the latter) buffed with the Chestnuts Triple Mop buffing system.


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (28 Feb 2019)

Two nice pieces the one on the left just beats the other I like the shape of that one


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2019)

Thanks *Derek*, like to say I'm experimenting with different shapes but to be honest they are what came out of some good looking stock but full of ring shakes and are what is left over after all the bits flew off.
Take up turning time out of proportion with their size though changing chucks and holding methods but at least it keeps up the turning practice. Hopefully the stuff I've sorted since lunch will have a better yield.


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2019)




----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2019)

After a fresh coating of looking at this morning was not really happy with the lid profile on that last one so have put it on a slimming diet to reduce the bulk.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2019)

Tried to get a slighter lighter feel to the form of this one.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## Chris152 (2 Mar 2019)

That's a lovely shape - my favourite so far.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2019)

A little different on the tooling control front this one, the blank being predominantly end grain from a branch joint made hollowing somewhat slower going.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Mar 2019)

As always some great pieces Chas.



CHJ":x6yvrtdr said:


> Tried to get a slighter lighter feel to the form of this one.



I like the slimmer lid on this one just suits the form.

The coin really shows the size of some of them


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2019)

Having a bit of a 'lidded' phase at the moment for a change *Derek*, have been exploring turning sequence to try and find simplest method of finishing off and removing chucking registers, also lid proportions.

Going to have a go at a few bigger diameter versions, been trying to get reasonable grain match across body and lid without resorting to the extra work of an inserted location lip to reduce material loss after parting off.
May have to give a bit more thought to lid register on bigger diameter pieces due to possible shrinkage ovality developing.



Dalboy":3dqejhie said:


> The coin really shows the size of some of them


 As they say a picture paints a thousand words, visually registers better than a plain dimension.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Mar 2019)

I am busy restoring a cheap wooden fire surround for a family member as I get given free wood from them so a little return from me. Then hopefully back to some more turning Have a few ideas I want to play with


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2019)

Expansion on the Lidded Box Theme.













.
.
.
.

.
Well if they don't like the Box perhaps the contents will hit the spot.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2019)




----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2019)




----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (15 Mar 2019)

Like both of those especially the way the shape flares out to the top of the lid


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2019)

Dalboy":16dvtg1z said:


> Like both of those especially the way the shape flares out to the top of the lid


Thanks *Derek*, wonder where I got that idea started. :idea:  

Makes for easy lid lifting & with the use of hot melt holding spigots max use of thinner wood blanks


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (17 Mar 2019)

Some more very nice pieces I do like the spitoon shaped one, mind you one spit and it is filled up :twisted: 

I am preparing some flared topped boxes at the moment


----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2019)

Curve or not to curve, one of the quandaries with these little boxes, regardless of initial intentions the individual bits of wood seem to end up dictating the form more than they should, I guess serendipity plays a big part as to whether they are a satisfying form.

Both of those tested the resolve in different ways, took way too long to complete this morning.
The first proved that there is a limit to wall thickness that dry yew will accept and dumped its first alignment collar when finishing it.
The second just wanted to prove that it can hide a ray fault until trying to finish the last surface and needed a repair.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Mar 2019)

I know what you mean trying to do three or four different projects and two blanks ended up on the scrap heap as found splits right through the centre


----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2019)

Dalboy":9l4y94pi said:


> I know what you mean trying to do three or four different projects and two blanks ended up on the scrap heap as found splits right through the centre


That's the reason for these small boxes, what appeared to be really good slabs of wood turned out to have a load of ring shakes when they had dried out & other pieces have what I can only assume are growth stress faults, sometimes deep in the wood that only show up during turning.
Spent a lot of time 'repairing' similar faults in the past but it's the firewood stocks that are benefiting now.


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2019)




----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2019)

A bit of Cherry branch wood.







This one decided to add interest to the proceedings when it took the option of a trip down the dust extractor system, fortunately it stopped at the last bend in the ducting in the outside extractor shed rather than the steel fan blades. A reminder not to be so casual when releasing the chuck jaws.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Mar 2019)

That is one very nicely shaped box Chas. Glad it got stuck before the fan unit, there has been the odd time that a clunk has been heard where something disappeared down the 4" hole of no return


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2019)

Do have a wire grill to place over the inlet when handling anything smaller than 100mm, it's been a while since the last serious episode, just the odd sanding sheet or finishing cloth & had lost the habit of taking the precaution.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Mar 2019)

CHJ":31e5jp8l said:


> Do have a wire grill to place over the inlet when handling anything smaller than 100mm, it's been a while since the last serious episode, just the odd sanding sheet or finishing cloth & had lost the habit of taking the precaution.



No but something worth thinking about for a future project


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2019)

3+ years in the making, waiting for the wood to dry out.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Mar 2019)

Worth the wait. Like the undercut just adds that nice shadow line


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2019)

Thanks *Derek,* the top rim was the only thing to survive the original intention, started out thinking it would be much deeper based on the blank, but the vagaries of wood drying dictated that to get anything that looked presentable it would have to be slimmed down and we ended up going back to a the form of one that struck a cord & been in continuous use since 2005


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2019)

Sometimes the simple causes a disproportionate amount of aggravation, wood movement a plenty saw the 'lid' doing a banana impression between turning & check fit.
(note to self:- rough prep. rest of this batch of wood first.)


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (4 Apr 2019)

Two more very nice pieces I just may have to have a go at the flat turned box shape sometime


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2019)

Dalboy":2nbwn95e said:


> Two more very nice pieces I just may have to have a go at the flat turned box shape sometime


Thanks *Derek*, the flatter boxes are an excuse to change turning (holding ) methods.
I've plumped for hot melt tenon blocks on both ends of the slim blank, that way parted off lid-body sections have their own primary holding point.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Apr 2019)

Hot glue guns are great for this. Have been using them quite a bit lately especially when I find a nice piece that is too small to have a tenon or other fitting on them. I did it on the London plain offset bowl not because the wood was to thin but the type of holding that I wanted.


----------



## Simon_M (5 Apr 2019)

"Yew" done good! I liked the beech bowl (favourite wood at the moment) and the finish of the base too.


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2019)

Still got a load of Yew to shift but have started on another store pile of Beech for a change to add a bit more tool control interest.
Must say there is a noticeable difference with Air dried stock, much 'softer' to the feel than kiln dried, main drawback is the tendency to wander off in the dirty grey-black spectrum as it starts to spalt.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Apr 2019)

As I stated elsewhere Chas I do like the textured ring around the outside of the bowl both well turned and finished as per your normal standards.


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2019)




----------



## Doug B (8 Apr 2019)

More lovely work Chas I particularly like the platter & boxes. =D> 
Could the splits be down to poor kilning, I’ve some Oak that’s been poorly kilned & its got loads of shakes hidden inside


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2019)

Doug B":11wzmekb said:


> Could the splits be down to poor kilning,......


Definitely not kilning, all recent pieces have been from locally harvested and air dried wood (over 3 + years).

The very nature of the woodland trees selected for thinning & storm damage specimens means that the wood is likely to incorporate various growth traumas & at increased risk from uneven drying stresses.


----------



## RickG (10 Apr 2019)

Love your work Chas.
Please can you tell us more about how you mount your work on the lathe?

I'm especially like the pieces with the bases that have a ring on the bottom with curved surfaces inside and out. If these have "vertical" edges these can be held in a chuck, of course. Yet with the curved sides you must be using another method.


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2019)

RickG":3e99york said:


> Love your work Chas.
> Please can you tell us more about how you mount your work on the lathe?
> 
> I'm especially like the pieces with the bases that have a ring on the bottom with curved surfaces inside and out. If these have "vertical" edges these can be held in a chuck, of course. Yet with the curved sides you must be using another method.



The finished bases have nothing to do with holding methods other than that during final reverse turning of a piece any obvious holding sockets/spigots or hot melt glue support blocks are turned away and the foot area be it 'flat' or 'footed' is formed just as the rest of the piece is.

Holding methods are not exotic, basically variations of what can be seen in These two Projects


----------



## CHJ (11 Apr 2019)

Some days Turning jobs are just a little repetitive, finished in Acrylic sealer and lacquer.




A good case for batch processing.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Apr 2019)

Silly question what are they. Anything to do with bagpipes :lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 Apr 2019)

Dalboy":vyiivfxa said:


> Silly question what are they. Anything to do with bagpipes :lol:


More exotic than that *Derek*, storage unit draw pull escutcheons /sleeves.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2019)




----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2019)

Working on the two small pieces this morning the thought passed that it might be worth mentioning my preferred abrasive when working on Yew.

Yew is very prone to surface micro cracks if over heated by friction when sanding, using a net abrasive gives you instant heat feedback as the dust migrates through it to your fingers encouraging you to observe the niceties of low pressure sanding with sharp stock.

How you store your ready for use abrasive can reduce working frustrations and speed up the process of finishing be it in a draw, clip or racks.

My finishing materials are all stored just off my left shoulder near the headstock of the lathe (small shed) 
I keep my Net abrasive 'users' stuck on a cupboard door surface using a strip of Velcro hook tape.







Bellow which are my main user Buffing Mops.




Which are located just above my user sheet abrasives.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Apr 2019)

Very well organised Chas I have most of my sandpaper in an old wooden A4 pigeon hole filing system and my mops still in the original box. Looks like I may have to have a building session for the storage of them after seeing yours.

Glad to see you put a door on the mop storage. With the sanding pads are the holes along the front top surface to hold them


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2019)

Dalboy":5digkhwa said:


> Very well organised Chas I have most of my sandpaper in an old wooden A4 pigeon hole filing system and my mops still in the original box. Looks like I may have to have a building session for the storage of them after seeing yours.
> 
> Glad to see you put a door on the mop storage. With the sanding pads are the holes along the front top surface to hold them



Get frustrated if 'tools' are not readily to hand when needed, likewise ensuring working stock is fit for purpose, given a few minutes spare when no time to actually turn I go through everything and replace from store or refurbish as required so that next time I start a session it's all ready to go.


Yes the holes were intended for locating the pads, It's what I do on my finishing demo stand so that they are readily to hand. Seemed like a good idea at the time I made the rack in the shed but I find locating the pad spindles too much of a fiddle so just dump them in the sheet abrasive slots for ease.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2019)

Yew, Rose? Bowl


----------



## Dalboy (14 Apr 2019)

I have everything to hand but still, need to rack it better "can do better" as I was always being told at school :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice little pot by the way


----------



## Doug B (14 Apr 2019)

More lovely work Chas =D> 

I recently made a wall unit for my turning gouges I’ve found it encourages me to be tidy, it was inspired by a unit I made the year before for all my Sorby Pro Edge paraphernalia plus centres, chuck keys & deviders, the organisation bug is very addictive  

I tend to use Rhyno grip abrasive but store it in a similar way with Velcro, very convenient having it in grit order close at hand.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2019)

I like Rhyno grip, always very sharp, prefer the Red but the more flexible? white has its benefits.

Like most things there is a cost/life balance, that varies dependant on task at hand.
Well bonded abrasive may physically last longer but needs care that you are not tempted to keep using it after it has lost its edge.
Less expensive, marginally less well bonded brands may break up more readily but could be argued as just as effective by removing the 'blunt' use risk. I do use a lot of the latter, at least if they get contaminated with finishing residue the pocket money quotient does not hurt so much.

Never really know which I'll be using, it varies, I guess it boils down to what feels right or most effective on any given piece of wood or grain presentation, just seem to pick up or change product as I go, maybe just a personal fad for the day.


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (26 Apr 2019)

I like the colour of the second beech bowl. Both are well-turned as per normal. I am now up and running again with the record so something should be appearing soon


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2019)

It will be interesting to see what other colour casts appear out of this stash, no significant sign of them when laid down, just hope there is no significant amount of the black sooty mould staining.


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2019)




----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (28 Apr 2019)

Some nice pieces. I see you have now moved onto the beech pile :lol:


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2019)

Dalboy":37e2zq9k said:


> I see you have now moved onto the beech pile :lol:


Yes, in a somewhat delusionary attempt to get a break from all the smaller pieces of Yew that seem to multiply quicker than I can dig them out of the store.
Now the Beech is embarking on the same course as I create the blanks, will endeavour to clear up the small bits as I go though to limit its frustration quotient.


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2019)

Hunting through the wood stocks for something suitable for a current behind the scenes project that's keeping me occupied on the lathe for several days this piece of Pear came to light, must have been there at least 5 years.
Even knowing that wood shrinkage across the grain is greater than along grain as it dries I was surprised to see that this nominal 165mm 'round' blank had shrunk some 20mm across its width, fortunately it had also relaxed its cut face some 5mm in the direction of the bark side periphery & come through without splitting. So rather than put it back on a shelf I took some Me time out to fit this one into the days routine.


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2019)

The major turning event for today was the tensioning knob for this Lazy Kate.




All part of the continuing Wool Saga that has hit the family circle.


----------



## Dalboy (14 May 2019)

Looks interesting even though I don't know how it works. All the same, it does look well made


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2019)

Dalboy":2wrkfbu4 said:


> …...I don't know how it works.…...



Used to hold reels/bobbins when plying wool or other yarns.

Over engineered this one a bit, more to add weight than anything to resist the pull as I added a tensioner function in case the reels spin too freely.


----------



## Dalboy (15 May 2019)

Thank you for that Chas now understand it's use


----------



## Simon_M (16 May 2019)

I’ve been looking at many of the pieces produced for inspiration - there’s a danger of just doing what I have always done and not progressing much - so your cataloguing benefits me. 

I don’t have the means to hollow form a vase, but after trying segmented rings/bowls, I may use this to make a vase in two (three) parts with a ring joining them together and so gain access to the inside to do a good enough job on it.

What happens to the 1700+ pieces that you have made? I assume that you don’t have acres of sideboards to display them all (or the “required planning permission” to do this), or once catalogued they are simply being stored away in a box.


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2019)

Simon_M":1apibxo2 said:


> What happens to the 1700+ pieces that you have made?


 A moderate selection gather dust, usually those that mark a particular event or technique that made an impression on the satisfaction front. (to be honest it's starting to get to the point that 'One in One out' ought to be applied)

The annual round of Birthday & Christmas gifts find their way to those that have shown an interest.

The bulk in recent years have homes to go to, remainder get distributed amongst visitors as they select and leftovers make their way to a fund raising event most years.

The Gallery is not the full output story, not everything is for public display if being made to order, but is usually of a similar basic turning nature.

Regarding the simple multi part hollow forms, it's a very good way to increase your confidence with hollowing and allows inside finishing as you go if you plan ahead. Just make sure your mating surfaces are either flat across the diameter or any stepped collars are a good fit to avoid joint failure or unsightly glue joins. 

Thanks for confirming that at least one person finds the saga useful for inspiration..


----------



## RickG (17 May 2019)

Simon isn't the only one. I too enjoy seeing each piece as examples of shapes to be considered for future work.

Interesting to hear how you deal with the produce from the lathe. Mrs G is still keen to have all of mine on display. Not sure how long this will last. They do show a short progress of improvement, but there will quickly come a time when I won't want the beginning pieces on show.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2019)

Definitely a chunky look, must get my act together with some different texturing options.


----------



## Dalboy (18 May 2019)

Very nice Chas I like the two decorative bands on these. At least you have managed to complete something my work is slow progress at the moment


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2019)

Did two more as well today Derek, deflated the ego somewhat when they made their way indoors to find that the simple decorative feature on one was not finished to my liking and has had to go back in the shed 'till morning for re-finishing and the other to my chagrin is a bit too near the mark of imitating a flower pot complete with drainage hole so will need to have a support foot embellishment added to see if it's salvageable. Would like to blame the two mistakes on having to break off the final finishing to fend an unexpected Skype call which interrupted the flow but that won't wash with the conscience.

Regarding the rate of progress, there's not much comparison between the simple forms I turn out and the variation and intricacies of the projects you tackle.


----------



## Dalboy (19 May 2019)

Most of my pieces end up sitting next to the tele where I can see them for a few days before I really pass them. I also know the frustration when something does not go right, many I have been able to salvage and others end up in someone's wood pile for burning.
I put this down to a learning curve which can be a good thing in the long run. The old saying "Learn from your mistakes" is such a true phrase which many should take note of.


----------



## RickG (19 May 2019)

And there was me thinking it's only those new to turning who have things not go to plan and making bags of "exotic firewood".


----------



## Dalboy (19 May 2019)

RickG":3negv89t said:


> And there was me thinking it's only those new to turning who have things not go to plan and making bags of "exotic firewood".



The more experienced that you become does not mean mistakes are not made, it is just that you have less of them if you have learnt from them.
Also the more experienced can find ways of turning them into another design instead of just throwing them away.
The piece I am working on at the moment is so demanding on getting things the right size and thickness that the potential for things to go wrong can be quite high. Hopefully will show this soon.

Sorry Chas did not mean to highjack your thread


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2019)

Not Hijacked at all *Derek, * discussion of the good the bad and the evil and ways to produce more of the former and fewer of the latter two is never wasted.

I have my fingers tightly crossed regarding your current turning project, a catastrophic 'Blow-up' looks all too possible.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2019)

Two from yesterdays attempts,
Support/reinforcing Foot added to save thin base piece








Reworked dark lines due to patchy initial colouring.


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2019)

Todays bits.


----------



## Dalboy (20 May 2019)

The added foot does not look out of place and anyone looking at it will think it is all the same piece of wood. And the reworked lines just shows that a simple change can make all the difference.
And what is this I see some coloured turning from you :lol: :lol: :lol: nice little ash form I take it that is gold gilt cream.
And lastly, I see you are back to the Yew pile again nice little bowl


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2019)

Thanks Derek, To be honest the little 'gilted' Ash item was a demonstration of the effect for someone.
Gave me a chance to think about masking methods and test paint bleed.
Need to do a few more to compare drying times in relation to burnishing, over coating, waxing etc. 

Yes there's still some of the dreaded Yew to clear, that and a few small pieces of Beech from the same collection, be glad when it's out of the way & I can move on to something a little less repetitive.

Have some Sumac that is causing a bit of a quandary, reasonably attractive figuring but does not seem to do itself justice in the turned form, not a particularly robust wood either, wondering if I should just use it for lid insert highlights.




Likewise some Catalpa that does not exactly stand out in a whole bowl or similar.


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2019)

No shed time for me today, out and about in the Brecon area enjoying the sun and tranquillity along the route of the Canal.
Finished off with an enforced Cream Tea with warm Scones & Strawberry Jam sat in the shade watching the local wildlife near the Pontsticill Reservoir


----------



## Dalboy (21 May 2019)

Spent a few weeks on Brecon under canvas many moons ago when my back would allow me now I enjoy my comfort too much :lol: :lol: :lol: lovely countryside around there.
Hope you enjoyed the cream tea


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2019)




----------



## Dalboy (29 May 2019)

Very nice Chas, I do like the small embellishment around the top of each of these just lifts them from plain bowls =D>


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2019)

Dalboy":1xt6zoma said:


> .. I do like the small embellishment around the top of each of these..


Finally your influence is kicking in, needing to slow production down whilst other duties take precedence, decided to try post turning decoration in the shorter time slots, very basic at the moment whilst I get to grips with one of those burr spinning devices that has an unpleasant resemblance to the junior school torture foot driven dental visits and to see what other jigs I might need before I embark on clearing another log stash.


----------



## Dalboy (29 May 2019)

I find it slows me down a bit otherwise I would end up with so much turned stuff I would end up drowning in them. By decorating gets the mind thinking and it also becomes very enjoyable


----------



## CHJ (2 Jun 2019)

This mornings effort, a lightweight Carving Mallet. Intend to make a companion with weighted head just to see if either tempts me as a user.

Cherry head, Hazel handle, both home dried.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jun 2019)

Hit the nail on the head with that one Chas I made one from a bowls ball for my carving tools.

The head should be OK made from a fruitwood


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2019)

Mark 2:- This one weighs 1040 grams.
This one will certainly do the work, whether my wrist will manage to control it is another matter.










Sorting out some Lead for loading:-












This was rather an unexpected nostalgic exercise, the last person to work that block of Lead was my Father over 40 years ago, ( he passed away 1982) it was a left over lump from his casting of balance weights.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Jun 2019)

I have heard of putting lead in your pencil but :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Another nice mallet Chas and with the added weight should give quite a clout


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2019)

Dalboy":3fjmmjws said:


> Another nice mallet Chas and with the added weight should give quite a clout


Think I might have overdone it a bit on the weight front Derek, never having embarked on a carving or decorating foray using mallets and chisels I've no idea as to the balance that's comfortable between physical input & striking weight.

Guess there lies an obvious excuse to turn up 250 and 500 gram versions.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Jun 2019)

CHJ":3q4ukegj said:


> Dalboy":3q4ukegj said:
> 
> 
> > Another nice mallet Chas and with the added weight should give quite a clout
> ...



I think it would depend on a couple of things one being the hardness of the wood and how easy it cuts and secondly the size of the chisel for me the mallet I made from a bowls ball is ideal for the chisels that I have and for the majority of woods that I use.
It also depends on what is comfortable for you


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2019)

Dalboy":3451t3nu said:


> …..
> It also depends on what is comfortable for you


That was the reason for embarking on this little diversion really, just to see which is the 'go to' version that emerges from any chipping & chasing I attempt, only ever used a basic Draper lump of Beech in the past when chopping out mortices.

Think I currently have the two extremes on the weight front.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jul 2019)

Afraid the shed here is having to take a back seat at the moment, much clearing of 30+ year old shrubs that were getting too big for their boots and lots of subsequent border clearances and replanting, only thing that has emerged recently on the turning front are the pillars for a Bird Table remake.




One other project aimed to fit better with the ravages of Anno Domini on the maintenance front that at least involved a trip to the local wood yard and the making of just a little sawdust.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jul 2019)

Nice bird table and boxes. All the other jobs that need doing which stop you from shed time but they need doing


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2019)

Whilst moving out some large cherry tree trunks for conversion, (nearly all sorted) 


which as might be expected required a considerable amount of other stuff to be moved, 







I noticed that the wood store guardians are in residence again, saw Her Ladyship had set up her bivy. earlier on in the year, did have a word and requested that she applied elsewhere for planning permission and would appreciate no speculative building from her company as retrospective planning applications can lead to ill feeling. 
As expected though, reasonable diplomacy would appear to have been rejected in the main, although they have placed their main entrance at the opposite corner to the store entrance this year so long term mutual understanding may prevail.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jul 2019)

A word of warning if you are ever lucky enough to come across some Ivy with a significant diameter, turn it green or while it is relatively new.

Way back in 2008 I had some Reasonably sized Ivy donated, I turned one small bowl from it and was very impressed with its fine grain, ease of turning and its almost pure white appearance.






Today I unearthed the two remaining pieces whilst sorting stocks and was surprised to find they weighed less than 300 gram the pair.
On inspection and cutting off the sealed ends and bark removal the reason was obvious, they are now as porous as blotting paper, show signs of spalting and considerable surface rot under the bark, so that's 11 years worth of poor quality firewood generation.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jul 2019)

The last bit worked in June was this Yew.







This afternoon sees two more pieces out of the way that came to light whilst sorting stocks earlier.















Can't believe that's a month without any significant turning shed output.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Jul 2019)

Shame about the Ivy. Like the yew bowls. 

If I don't get into the shed for a time I start getting withdrawal symptoms either that or I end up with so many ideas I just don't know where to start


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2019)

Another angle on Segmented pots.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Jul 2019)

I like that Chas a different slant on plain segmented pieces


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2019)

Thanks Derek, have 5 possibly 6 more glue ups awaiting turning shop time some time next week. Trying to make inroads to yet another box of off-cuts with at least a small variation on a simple theme.

Clamping of the two/three way tapered pieces proved a challenge, talk about slippery escape candidates, finding a simple clamping solution was the main task for yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Jul 2019)

I am getting some done but it is taking a couple of days to finish a single piece. One of my recent pieces I had to hand rub down and recoat as I found the finish not up to scratch.

I can imagine the fun clamping slanting pieces without them moving


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2019)

Dalboy":2kqk3qe7 said:


> I can imagine the fun clamping slanting pieces without them moving


It's the solving of the 'mechanics' of constructing such blanks that I find the most satisfying.
I'm too impatient to assemble 'as you go'
The turning becomes secondary apart from the aim to achieve a decent finish.


----------



## RickG (15 Jul 2019)

Nice segment work, Chas. The walnut looks really nice. Please can you tell me, do you use a thicknesser on the wood when you're making the blank?
To some degree, you can't answer this with accuracy, but if you don't use a thicknesser and only bandsaw the wood and sand it flat, would you get good results?


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2019)

On my basic segmented pieces (haven't done any for some time) I do use a thicknesser to provide a datum surface across the pieces.
For these current pieces however surfaces are machine planed, using my thicknesser to provide best glue joint fits and reference surfaces where needed, the multi way tapers are hand planed and flattened to glue joint accuracy on an abrasive flat reference surface. (A 300mm disc sander sheet on a flat work surface)


----------



## RickG (15 Jul 2019)

Many thanks Chas.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jul 2019)

Just managed a few minutes to turn out one after the veg. garden work this afternoon, intention was to batch all the set of blanks together if possible to save setup time but it seems it just ain't going to happen for the next few days.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jul 2019)

Wish I could get and do the garden again it seems the older I get the more my body complains.

Anyway another one which I am sure will not be long finding a new home. Nice clean lines and joints


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2019)

Dalboy":7s35yd39 said:


> Wish I could get and do the garden again it seems the older I get the more my body complains.


Anno Domini is telling here too on the gardening front, as the restrictions of strength and mobility take their toll it's more a case of 'If that's where & when it wants to grow, let it' and enjoy the show of colour or resultant produce as and when; major layout or crop continuity planning has gone by the board these days.


Dalboy":7s35yd39 said:


> Anyway another one which I am sure will not be long finding a new home. Nice clean lines and joints


Thanks, the challenge of decent glue lines on closed segments is one of my fetishes.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jul 2019)

CHJ":3axox4jc said:


> Thanks, the challenge of decent glue lines on closed segments is one of my fetishes.



It is so easy to spoil a nice piece of segmented work by not paying attention to the joints which you don't have that problem, paying that little more attention at the cutting and sanding of each joint pays off as your work also shows.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (18 Jul 2019)

I have all the equipment I need to turn wood, except the lathe needs a new belt. (Well, I say lathe, but I mean a Clarke "lathe"). For some reason I don't understand, I am not able to order a belt yet - must be a subconscious issue, as I have found them on the internet.. However, I find your posts fabulously encouraging - one day I will make a start, and learn how to lose fingers in new and exciting ways. In the meantime, I will just admire your work from afar. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jul 2019)

Four more just to confirm that the glue up sequence works  











Cutting of interrupted endgrain portions on the internals is a challenge if torn grain is to be avoided.
Had to sharpen my 'go to' Tungsten Tip cutter for final internal clean ups, to be honest it was long overdue anyway.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2019)

Variations on the angle theme.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jul 2019)

Nice bowl and I prefer the pot this shape with the addition of the lid


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2019)

No turning today, after a morning trip to the local recycling centre with 19 X 25 kilo feed bags full of hedge trimmings from a session a couple of days ago someone suggested that the hedge really was not contributing anything these days and might as well be trimmed out to save the hassle of the twice annual trimming of this small section.

What they did not appreciate was that a six metre Beech section in amongst the conifers was down to a horizontal run of branches from this little sapling.







Will the turning log store ever empty.

The car will soon be navigating to the recycling centre on its own.


----------



## CHJ (24 Jul 2019)

This one turned out different.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jul 2019)

Looks like some more wood stock for the shed in your previous post and being beech will be a good wood.

May have turned out different but is still a good looking pot


----------



## Steliz (24 Jul 2019)

I really like the oak and walnut items, particularly the lidded ones.


----------



## Simon_M (25 Jul 2019)

All the more remarkable when you consider the finished sizes e.g. 110mm .

Has the wood been prepared with a wedge and a thicknesser at least on the non segmented material?


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2019)

Simon_M":2nhze5fs said:


> ….
> Has the wood been prepared with a wedge and a thicknesser at least on the non segmented material?


These are made from 'plank' off-cuts. Most have at least one surface that has been machine planed/thicknessed that can be used as a reference, but still needs checking for flatness.
The taper sides are all the result of bandsaw cutting, finished with hand planing and final sanding for flatness.

Dependant on joint alignment and wood movement off-cut assembly into tapered layers needs hand planing and flattening on the next level of mating faces ready for final blank assembly.







Piece on the left is just band sawn and flattened.
Piece on the right has been band sawn, jointed and flattened.

Some pieces are jointed then band sawn dependant on initial thickness.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2019)

Last of the current batch of glue-ups, mini vases cum pencil pots.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jul 2019)

You are having too much fun making these segmented glue-ups. Nice pot ideal for pencils. Nicely done young sir. :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2019)

Dalboy":2ik79lkn said:


> You are having too much fun making these segmented glue-ups.


 My way of avoiding post turning decoration or colouring 

Seriously contemplating creating some more sawdust and turning some of this lot into similar constructs just for the fun of it. 




At least the numerous shakes and occlusions would get to be discarded at an earlier stage than 2/3rds the way through a turning.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jul 2019)

Well yesterday was mow the back garden as I was feeling pretty good. Then it was shed time like tidy up and get rid of all the settled dust so I could do some more painting today. As well as painting spent a few hours talking with another turner.

Should have the pierced bowl completed either tomorrow or the following day, I may even enter it into the club competition on Saturday


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2019)

No way I could discipline myself to produce stuff for competitions, constrained timescales are just not in my mindset these days especially if quality is paramount. 
Embarking on a new construction scenario and it flowing as expected sees a flurry of progress, as usual with me on a batch basis whilst things are set up. 
If things go astray frustration soon sees a complete change of activity around the plot or acquiescence to that promised trip out to the coast etc. for a day or two.


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2019)

Back to basics as the rain stops play in the plot.


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2019)

Another odd hour curtesy of rain stopping play.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2019)

Some nice little pots over the last couple of posts Chas. See that the Yew pile is being used again


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2019)

Dalboy":300rajni said:


> ….. See that the Yew pile is being used again


 Yes, there are several projects in the 'mulling over' phase using other stock but every time I head into the shed with a view to starting on a different tack I see this lot of 'leftovers' awaiting disposal, so conscience says I must get it sorted.





Think some of it is just going to be carved up into segments of some description to construct some larger blanks, rather than a multitude of small objects.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2019)

Like yourself I think I am starting to work through the woodpile and yet more seems to appear. Yesterday my Uncle appeared with a bag of Oak which is suitable for some small bowls and other bits with the possibility of more in the future. So maybe some more salt and pepper on the menu.


----------



## CHJ (1 Sep 2019)

At last the bulk of the plot chores out of the way. **
So after a couple weeks just saying hello to the shed contents it was a case of 'off with the covers' and spin a bit of wood this afternoon.












** lots of overgrown hedge removal and chopping back and removal of 30+ year old overgrown shrubs and the early veg. harvesting, new strawberry beds planted etc..


----------



## Dalboy (1 Sep 2019)

Nice little box Chas. it is good to be able to get into the shed and spin a little wood, I have been lucky as I have managed to do a little of the garden and a lot more shed time.
Just started preparing something for another project


----------



## CHJ (3 Sep 2019)

Two more little items out of the shed today, to be honest they are both cut down rescue pieces after previous attempts decided to suffer split personalities yesterday.


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2019)

More of an ovate approach to turning, well if the bits won't turn round then you've got to do something with them.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Sep 2019)

I like the little bowl in the previous post it has an oriental look to it and the two oval boxes in the last post. 
They should go down well


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2019)

Sometimes you just glue some scraps together and leave the outcome to serendipity.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Sep 2019)

Not very often I say this but for me the lid does not go with the box which I think is great.

OK I am on the way out the door Chas


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2019)

Dalboy":36wtw8lx said:


> Not very often I say this but for me the lid does not go with the box which I think is great.
> 
> OK I am on the way out the door Chas



I'll pass the comment onto the Pixie inside.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Sep 2019)

CHJ":2b6kp78i said:


> ]
> 
> I'll pass the comment onto the Pixie inside.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RickG (10 Sep 2019)

While I don't comment here much, Chas. I really enjoy this thread. You make some lovely pieces of work.

The oval boxes are interesting. Would I be right in thinking the tops and hollowing are done on the lathe, and the outside is done on the bandsaw and sander?


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the comments, basically yes, bandsaw and disk sander to shape once base is squared to bore axis, finish sanding done by hand.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2019)

Pin tray.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2019)

This goblet's definitely not for drinking.


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2019)

This mornings after coffee break effort.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Sep 2019)

I really like the goblet which looks like a brandy glass


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2019)

Had forgotten how tough dry endgrain Cherry was, took twice as long as expected to hollow this out.
A multiple branch crotch piece but unfortunately could not see any way to take more advantage of the branch junction figuring.


----------



## LancsRick (21 Sep 2019)

As always lovely work Chas. On the pin tray, what's the wood on the lower half of the lamination (not the yew)? I like the concave bevel coming up to the lid on your latest post to soften it all.


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2019)

The pin tray is all Yew *Rick*, the Yew wood all comes from the same predominantly Beech woodland on a fairly steep limestone escarpment with shallow soil, guess some trees grow quicker than others* or are influenced by exposure to pathogens or chemicals dependant on the water courses/springs adjacent.

*None of the Pale wood trunks have particularly close grain or hart/sapwood demarkation.


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2019)

These are all Yew,


----------



## Dalboy (21 Sep 2019)

The cherry still looks great, especially with the inclusions. At least you are turning something I am working on garden projects at the moment. I have just finished the benches which you have seen as well as some digging and putting up a new rotary washing line. And amongst that managed to turn a box will post that tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2019)

Thanks Derek, a bit warts and all, but it's been accepted as being 'something different for a change', so got away with it. 
Half a dozen small stumps of branch suitable for knobs or similar have gone into the ever filling 'those will do for' bin, the whole crotch nearly went in the firewood bin several times over the last 12 + months because of awkward shape.
The rest of that trunk will need some consideration for best use seeing as how dense & hard it has dried out.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Sep 2019)

I have a cherry tree stump to remove just hope it is OK


Sent from my SM-A202F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2019)

Another home dried oddball blank that's been shunted around for 8 yrs at least. The 'round' had acquired a 15mm + ovality & a frustrating under bark fissure that I've managed to loose in the shaping of the base.








Very close grained and good finish straight off the tools, like the cherry though very prone to show the mere suggestion of a cross grain scratch.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Sep 2019)

A nice bowl like the decoration around the outside that is the advantage of close-grained wood it takes good detail.

the nearest to apple is the ones we just made a crumble from and the missus will not let me near


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2019)

Raiding the store for some bigger bits of Cherry turned up some remaining logs of 'Aylesbury' Cherry which some folks might remember me acquiring in 2006 which I was able to mix with some other local Cherry that I planked 3 yrs or so ago.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2019)

Some more Cherry, not too happy with this one after having to chase a hidden wood defect, came out somewhat unbalanced to my eyes.

Not sure whether to add additional base or remove the top neck and fit lower collar with a lid as a box.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Oct 2019)

I think the top is what need the attention so agree cut it off and make a lid to suit would be my choice. a shame as turning is up to your normal high standard.


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2019)

Dalboy":1p67h3p3 said:


> .top..cut it off and make a lid to suit would be my choice. .


Your wish is my command *Sir!* my prime inclination as well as soon as it came off the lathe.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Oct 2019)

That certainly hits the spot Chas. Like the shape of it now and the lid suits it


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2019)

Quite enjoyed the rework for once, the fine grain of the Cherry made turning the narrow rim collar and the lid mating detail quite satisfying including sorting out suitable holding methods etc.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Oct 2019)

CHJ":uyoiyscd said:


> Quite enjoyed the rework for once, the fine grain of the Cherry made turning the narrow rim collar and the lid mating detail quite satisfying including sorting out suitable holding methods etc.



Re-mounting work can be quite satisfying when you get it right as you have achieved something that may seem impossible sometimes.


----------



## CHJ (5 Oct 2019)

No. 3 on the Cherry segment stint, the last for a while, moving on to some Local Elm that was in the same stash for the next pieces, lots of very small Cherry bits left over once again, one of these days am going to have to do some miniatures to work my way through the boxes of such debris.


----------



## CHJ (10 Oct 2019)

Local hedgerow Elm from friends farm, wood been in store for several years. (circa 10 with 4+ in stick)


----------



## Dalboy (11 Oct 2019)

Very nice Chas not fussy or over complicted =D>


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2019)

Thanks *Nev,* as soon as the grain patterns started to emerge they confirmed my initial intention to let the grain dominate*.

I hoped the beading on base and lid would stop the side grain/end grain of their orientation from detracting from the segments.

* These segments were from the first edge plank so had an abundance of grain boundaries to cut through.


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2019)

Managed to turn the lid and give this piece a polish before the Rugby started this morning.


----------



## CHJ (15 Oct 2019)

Another piece from the small Elm stash, tried to get a bit more definition on the segment highlights with selection of veneers.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2019)

Another treats Barrel, Sumac panels encompassed in slightly spalted Beech, segment highlights in spalted Beech & Black Walnut.


----------



## Simon_M (20 Oct 2019)

Any tips for when cherry has light/dark variations e.g. I have it on segments that also happen to be rotated so light section is higher then lower going around? I want to tone it down.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2019)

Simon_M":1ue0x04z said:


> Any tips for when cherry has light/dark variations e.g. I have it on segments that also happen to be rotated so light section is higher then lower going around? I want to tone it down.


Wipe light sections with Spirit Stains of the required shade, thinned down if needed.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2019)

Todays rendering of latest Cherry glue-up.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Oct 2019)

Another nice little pot Chas. As I have said before always nice to see what you are making.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2019)

Thanks *Derek,* I find the satisfaction quotient of the '*making*' as significant a part of the overall project as the actual turning.
Although a finish emerging with minimal blemish is also satisfying if it happens at first attempt. 

I guess that sounds like the turning aspect is becoming just a means to an end, but there again was that not just the case anyway, all the time that the 'turning' was perceived as the goal.


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2019)

More experiments with Tapers.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (3 Nov 2019)

I don't know if it is your work, design, or photography, but I find your posts very calm and tranquil. There is a zen feel to it, perhaps. I always drop in to admire, but I have nothing useful to say, other than thank you - great work. Please don't stop.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Nov 2019)

Very nice Chas, it is surprising how many configurations you can come up with when making these segmented pieces


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2019)

Dalboy":65kj2l60 said:


> Very nice Chas, it is surprising how many configurations you can come up with when making these segmented pieces



Trying to get the variation with the minimum of change in process *Derek* judging by that piece and another glue-up in the pipeline I need to take more care with stock preparation and cutting accuracy, drifted off into the 'what if' mode rather than watching the preparation detail.


----------



## CHJ (4 Nov 2019)

An assemblage of left over pieces (spares) just to see what came out.
Usual CSS & Buffed to Microcrystalline wax finish.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Nov 2019)

I prefer this one to the last one(nothing wrong with the last one just personal preference) especially the bead detail around the outer top part.
Managed a bowl today will post tomorrow when taken some photos


----------



## Returning2 (6 Nov 2019)

Still turning out amazing pieces. I loved the first one, the contrast in the inserts are beautiful.


----------



## Jonathan S (6 Nov 2019)

Love you turning....guess it gives an great sense of achievement! 
Especially like the ones with lids!
Thanks for posting. 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2019)

This afternoons effort, same basic theme; 










Not that it's over apparent in finished item but spent a bit more attention to component preparation & clamping to get better assembly control and reduced the turning process needs & time.


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2019)

Following a request during the local Village Hall craft sales funds raising event on 30th. Nov. for some additional items, I have managed to season some blanks and to get my act together.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Dec 2019)

Three nice toothpick holders. 

Glad to see you back at turning after your short break


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2019)

Three more, hopefully that will be enough, there's not enough time for me to stage the turning to meet the dimension control this side of Christmas.


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2019)

CHJ":2r8jjdh0 said:


> ….. hopefully that will be enough, ..


That was a vain hope, better get some more rough turned blanks sorted to dry out ready for the new year. 
Time for some variations on the theme and a bit more definition on process control I think to cut down on the production timescale.
Batch production can be therapeutic but the risk of reaching a boredom threshold needs to be negated as much as possible.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Dec 2019)

At least you are getting some workshop time. I am feeling terrible and don't want to play with machines at the moment


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2019)

Dalboy":2y02leyl said:


> At least you are getting some workshop time. I am feeling terrible and don't want to play with machines at the moment


Sorry to hear that Derek, hope you can get the mojo back with a bit of Christmas cheer.
Turning time is going to be limited with the chores that keep cropping up related to the time of year.
Spent seven hours today for instance helping with the preparations for and serving of 3 course Christmas Turkey meals for 50+ at the village luncheon club, no doubt will be shattered tomorrow after finishing off with 2 hours feeding the industrial dishwasher, suspect it will be easier to find something else to do rather than resorting to extra heater time to make things comfortable in the shop.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Dec 2019)

I will just be glad when I feel like getting into the workshop. I have so many ideas running around the inside of my head at the moment especially as all I am doing is sitting here the mind does not stop thinking of new ideas.


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2019)

Braved the cool workshop to get another oddment out of the way.


----------

